# La Habra



## wuapinmon

Acabo de ver en el mapa una ciudad en el sur de California que se llama "La Habra."  No encuentro la palabra en el rae.es, ni tampoco acá, y me gustaría averiguar la etimología de la palabra porque no la reconozco.  

I just found a town in Southern California called "La Habra."  I can't find a definition for the word anywhere, including here, and I'd like to find out the etymology of the word because I don't recognize it.  

Thank you.


----------



## 03.1416

El origen del nombre de esta ciudad deriva de la palabra española *abra*. En castellano abra denomina a la abertura ancha y despejada que existe entre dos montañas.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos
AE


----------



## wuapinmon

03.1416 said:


> El origen del nombre de esta ciudad deriva de la palabra española *abra*. En castellano abra denomina a la abertura ancha y despejada que existe entre dos montañas.
> 
> Espero te sirva.
> 
> Saludos
> AE



AE, gracias.


----------



## Cenzontle

Y ¿por qué "La" y no "El" antes de la "a" tónica de "Habra"?


----------



## 03.1416

Son pocas exepciones a la regla, frecuentemente en palabras de origen extranjero

La habana  (Cuba)
La hamaca (origen arabe)
La harina (origen arabe)
La almohada (origen arabe)


----------



## Cenzontle

Pero me refiero a "el" antes de "a" *tónica*:
el agua, el águila, el hacha...
Tal vez se pueda comparar con otro nombre de lugar, La Haya (Holanda).  
Pero "abra", si se relaciona con "abrir", no es de origen extranjero.
(Tampoco lo es "harina", del latín "farīna"; y "hamaca" viene del taíno.)


----------



## CapnPrep

Cenzontle said:


> Pero "abra", si se relaciona con "abrir", no es de origen extranjero.


Según el DRAE _abra_ se relaciona con el francés _havre_, de origen germánico.


----------



## Cenzontle

> Según el DRAE _abra_ se relaciona con el francés _havre, de origen germánico._


El _Breve diccionario_ de Corominas está de acuerdo: del francés, y eso del neerlandés medio _havene _'puerto'.  
Corominas continúa: "En América _abra_ tomó  por comparación el sentido de 'abertura entre dos montañas'."
(Y de ahí posiblemente la asociación con _abrir _y, por consecuencia, la pérdida de la "H-".)
Este último sentido será el de La Habra, California, que no está en la costa, sino entre colinas.
Entonces el topónimo de California, con su "h-", tal vez sea más etimológico que el sustantivo "abra" en español.
Y recuérdese el topónimo francés, Le Havre, cuya "H-" es excepcional (ya que no se reduce a " l'Havre ").
Estos dos datos—"La Habra", California, y "Le Havre", Francia—señalan la probabilidad de que hubiera en alguna época una "H-" pronunciada, aspirada.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Cenzontle said:


> Pero me refiero a "el" antes de "a" *tónica*:
> el agua, el águila, el hacha...



Tú mismo das una posible explicación: "habra" llevaba una "h" inicial; y la "h" se aspiraba en castellano en el s. XVI, por tanto esta regla no era aplicable. Aún hoy se oye a veces por mi tierra "la hambre", pronunciada con todas sus letras ("h" incluida). Esto se considera ruralismo o vulgarismo, pero en realidad es arcaísmo.

Pero no es necesario recurrir siquiera a la hipótesis de la "h" aspirada. La regla de que estamos hablando no era seguida por todos los hablantes y escritores de la lengua clásica (notablemente, los ejemplos que trae el Diccionario de Autoridades dicen "la abra", "una abra".) Así que también es posible que quien impusiera el nombre a la ciudad dijera "la abra" y, como topónimo, quedara fosilizado y no se viera afectado por el predominio posterior de la regla.


----------



## penelope8

a mi me recuerda al topónimo de la ciudad Francesa "Le Havre" que es un puerto de mar


----------



## francisgranada

Quiviscumque said:


> ... explicación: "habra" llevaba una "h" inicial; y la "h" se aspiraba en castellano en el s. XVI, por tanto esta regla no era aplicable. Aún hoy se oye a veces por mi tierra "la hambre", pronunciada con todas sus letras ("h" incluida). Esto se considera ruralismo o vulgarismo, pero en realidad es arcaísmo.


Para mí es muy interesante que aún hoy día se conserva la pronunciación de la "h" en algunas zonas. ¿De cuáles regiones se trata? 

Es lógico que en tal caso no se aplica la dicha regla, es decir se dice "la hambre" y no "el hambre". Pero en tu ejemplo se trata de una "f" latina (hambre < *famen) y sabemos que la propia "h" original latina no se pronunciaba ni en el latín vulgar ya muchos años antes de la existencia de las lenguas romances hodiernas. 

Entonces tengo una pregunta: ¿Se puede suponer que la "h" _(hache aspiré)_ se todavía pronunciaba también en el francés en los tiempos cuando esta palabra podía entrar en la lengua española? ¿O basta el _origen extranjero_ para no aplicar la "dicha regla" en el caso de topónimos o nombres geográficos?


----------



## merquiades

francisgranada said:


> Para mí es muy interesante que aún hoy día se conserva la pronunciación de la "h" en algunas zonas. ¿De cuáles regiones se trata?
> 
> Es lógico que en tal caso no se aplica la dicha regla, es decir se dice "la hambre" y no "el hambre". Pero en tu ejemplo se trata de una "f" latina (hambre < *famen) y sabemos que la propia "h" original latina no se pronunciaba ni en el latín vulgar ya muchos años antes de la existencia de las lenguas romances hodiernas.
> 
> Entonces tengo una pregunta: ¿Se puede suponer que la "h" _(hache aspiré)_ se todavía pronunciaba también en el francés en los tiempos cuando esta palabra podía entrar en la lengua española? ¿O basta el _origen extranjero_ para no aplicar la "dicha regla" en el caso de topónimos o nombres geográficos?



Personalmente no lo he oído nunca pero me dicen que la h aspirada aún se pronuncia en zonas rurales del noreste de Francia, o sea, es muy probable que entrara en castellano cuando mucha gente aún aspiraba esta h. 

En cuanto al castellano la h aspirada se oye en ciertas comarcas del sur de España-- donde, por cierto, sí la he escuchado por Sevilla-- así como en algunas zonas de los países andinos, México etc.. pero siempre en zonas más bien rurales.  Normalmente la h que proviene del latín se perdió muy pronto pero la h proveniente de la f del castellano antiguo (fablar, fambre, facer, facienda) se mantuvo hasta muy tarde (siglo XVI si es que creéis que es tarde), lo suficiente para que cruzara el charco.  Además ciertas palabras jamás han dejado de aspirarse....  juerga < huelga < folga....


----------



## Quiviscumque

francisgranada said:


> Para mí es muy interesante que aún hoy día se conserva la pronunciación de la "h" en algunas zonas. ¿De cuáles regiones se trata?



En la nueva gramática de la Academia ("Fonética y Fonología", secciones 5.5f y ss.) aparece un largo catálogo de regiones, desde Cantabria (España) hasta Chile. También dice (y lleva razón ) que es un rasgo recesivo que persiste tras siglos de estigmatización.



francisgranada said:


> Entonces tengo una pregunta: ¿Se puede suponer que la "h" _(hache aspiré)_ se todavía pronunciaba también en el francés en los tiempos cuando esta palabra podía entrar en la lengua española? ¿O basta el _origen extranjero_ para no aplicar la "dicha regla" en el caso de topónimos o nombres geográficos?



No sé nada acerca del francés, pero, en general, la escritura castellana del s. XVI tendía a ser fonética; o sea, que si se escribía "habra", es porque se decía [habra]. El uso de la "h" latina meramente etimológica no era general entonces (aunque había excepciones: como preguntaba un personaje del "Diálogo de la Lengua", _¿A qué propósito hazéis tantos potages de la h, que jamás puede la persona atinar adonde stá bien o donde stá mal?_)


----------



## Cenzontle

Si no me equivoco, la "h" aspirada del francés (como en "Le Havre" o "les haricots" [sans liaison]) se encuentra en palabras de origen germánico,
y no tiene que ver con la "h" ortográfica, patrimonial, del latín.


----------



## merquiades

Aquí tienes la lista completa de las palabras con h aspirada en francés.  La mayoría de estas palabras son de orígen germánico pero otras provienen del griego, del turco, del inglés, del árabe, de otros idiomas o incluso unas cuantas son latinas.   Se me ocurre "haut < altus", "huit < octo"


----------



## Outsider

Si _(h)abra_ era un préstamo relativamente reciente del francés en el español del siglo XVI, me parece que no tendría que sujetarse a las reglas fonotácticas normales, y esto independientemente de si se pronunciara o no la "h".


----------



## Cenzontle

> Si _(h)abra __era un préstamo relativamente reciente del francés en el español del siglo XVI, me parece que no tendría que sujetarse a las reglas fonotácticas normales, y esto independientemente de se pronunciara o no la "h"._


Hay que buscar otros ejemplos de palabras de préstamo—sustantivos de género femenino, con [á] tónica inicial—para ver si se relajan las reglas fonotácticas.


----------



## ACQM

francisgranada said:


> Para mí es muy interesante que aún hoy día se conserva la pronunciación de la "h" en algunas zonas. ¿De cuáles regiones se trata?
> 
> Es lógico que en tal caso no se aplica la dicha regla, es decir se dice "la hambre" y no "el hambre". Pero en tu ejemplo se trata de una "f" latina (hambre < *famen) y sabemos que la propia "h" original latina no se pronunciaba ni en el latín vulgar ya muchos años antes de la existencia de las lenguas romances hodiernas.
> 
> Entonces tengo una pregunta: ¿Se puede suponer que la "h" _(hache aspiré)_ se todavía pronunciaba también en el francés en los tiempos cuando esta palabra podía entrar en la lengua española? ¿O basta el _origen extranjero_ para no aplicar la "dicha regla" en el caso de topónimos o nombres geográficos?



En ciertas zonas de Andalucía, como Granada se aspira la "h". Obviamente como ruralismo o arcaísmo o simplemente como algo que no es estándar ni se ve elegante, es más común en personas mayores, en personas poco leídas o cultas y en zonas rurales. Un ejemplo, el gentilicio "oficial" de Alhama de Granada es alhameño, pero la mayoría de la gente de la zona los llama jameños (Al, es el artículo árabe, o sea que es normal históricamente quedara fuera del gentilicio).


----------



## Cenzontle

> (Al, es el artículo árabe, o sea que es normal históricamente quedara fuera del gentilicio)


Me parece curioso que se haya reconocido el "Al"—en este contexto—como morfema aparte,
mientras que su función gramatical se ha perdido en "el alcalde", "el algodón", etc.,
como se ha discutido en otro hilo de este Foro.


----------



## ACQM

Cenzontle said:


> Me parece curioso que se haya reconocido el "Al"—en este contexto—como morfema aparte,
> mientras que su función gramatical se ha perdido en "el alcalde", "el algodón", etc.,
> como se ha discutido en otro hilo de este Foro.



Sí, es curioso, por eso me gusta este ejemplo. Leyendo todo el hilo sobre "al-" (me ha parecido muy interesante), creo que hay que recordar que el romance que dió lugar al actual español se inició en Asturias y León, en donde los "moros" fueron expulsados al principio de la (mal llamda) Reconquista. En Granada, los "moros" estuvieron gobernando ¡más de siete siglos!, la influencia del árabe hispánico y de la cultura árabe, en general, es mucho más importante allí que en la mayoría de la Península. Tendríamos que iniciar un hilo sobre si la aspiración de la h allí y la relajación de la j (ambas suenan iguales en algunos hablantes)tienen algo que ver con esa influencia árabe.


----------

